# Giải đáp thắc mắc đơn giản về đồ da thật



## avocado (1/9/21)

Giải đáp thắc mắc đơn giản về đồ da thật Đồ da là một chất liệu rất thông dụng và được nhiều người ưa chuộng, nhất là đối với cánh đàn ông. Tuy nhiên, bìa da menu nhà hàng cũng chính vì điều đó mà các sản phẩm giả đang được bày bán tràn lan gây cho người tiêu dùng sự hoang mang và lúng túng khi lựa chọn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Da bò thật Như tất cả những loài động vật khác, da bò là lớp vỏ bọc bên ngoài, có nhiệm vụ bảo vệ cơ thể của động vật dưới các tác động của báo giá quyển menu bìa damôi trường và thời tiết nắng mưa. Thông qua các kỹ thuật và công nghệ tiên tiến, chúng ta có thể dùng lớp da bò chế biến thành các sản phẩm thời trang như ví da, thắt lưng… Điều này cũng có nghĩa rằng các sản phẩm thời trang ấy đều được làm từ da bò thật và hoàn toàn không trộn các tạp chất. Tùy thuộc vào mỗi loại da mà độ bền cùng với độ đàn hồi sẽ khác nhau. 2. Da bò giả Da giả còn thường được biết đến cái tên khác như da Simili, Da PU. Vậy thật chất loại da này là gì? Da Simili còn được dùng phổ biến nhất hiện nay với các tên khác nhau faux leather, pleather… Simili được hình thành từ tấm vải lót và được dệt sợi polyester, tiếp đến là thêm lớp nhựa PVC để tạo mảng thành liên kết. Da PU cũng là một loại da được làm từ chất liệu da Simili nhưng được phủ lên lớp nhựa Polyurethane (PU). Đốt da thật có cháy không? Hiện nay trên các trang mạng tràn lan các thông tin như da thật đốt sẽ không bị cháy, không bị khô nứt bề mặt da hoặc cũng như sẽ không bị sun lại. Dựa vào điều đó mà rất nhiều của hàng đã dùng chiêu trò đó lấy sự tin tưởng của người tiêu dùng. Điều này vô hình chung là cho khách hàng tưởng nhầm da thật và da giả chỉ đơn giản phân biệt bằng cách đốt chúng lên. Đốt da thật Thật tế da thật và da giả khi tác động ở nhiệt độ cao như đốt thì vẫn sẽ cháy, điểm khác biệt giữa da thật và da giả là thời gian cháy và mùi hương. 1. Đối với da thật Vì bản chất hoàn toàn là da thật được cấu tạo bằng protein nên khi đốt thời gian cháy sẽ rất lâu và có mùi khét như chúng ta đốt thịt. Đặc biệt khi cháy, da thật sẽ không bùng lên mạnh mẽ như da giả và sau khi cháy hết sẽ thành than. Có mùi khét của hợp chất hữu cơ giống mùi tóc, lông bị cháy. 2. Đối với da giả Da giả khi đốt sẽ nổi bọt và tan thành nước vì bản chất kết cấu là nhựa. Bên cạnh đó, mùi hương rất gắt mũi như túi nilon đốt cháy và khi chạm vào sẽ thấy sự dính nhớp. Lưu ý, mùi hương này có thể gây độc cho một số người ngửi phải nó, hãy bảo vệ sức khỏe của bản bằng cách mang khẩu trang và găng tay nhé. Tại sao một số cửa hàng vẫn quảng cáo da thật đốt không cháy ? Đây có thể là một chiêu trò nhằm nâng cao doanh số cửa hàng. Khi có mặt tại cửa hàng, các bạn sẽ được chứng kiến việc đốt da và muốn trải nghiệm thử và đốt cháy sản phẩm của cửa hàng sau đó phải đền tiền. Thật tế, nhân viên trong cửa hàng chỉ làm ấm da lên chứ sẽ không hoàn toàn đốt da như các bạn thấy. Hãy tỉnh táo và lựa chọn những địa chỉ bán đồ da uy tín để trải nghiệm nhé. Cách 1: Quan sát bề mặt da Trên mỗi lớp da thật sẽ có vết lõm nhẹ trong quá trình thi công, còn da giả thì sẽ hoàn toàn bằng phẳng Cách 2: Cảm nhận bề mặt da Đối với da thật bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ mềm và mịn màng khi chạm tay vào. Bên cạnh đó, da thật không bao giờ cho cảm giác mát lạnh ngay cả trong mùa đông. Cách 3: Ngửi mùi da Da giả khi ngửi bạn sẽ cảm thấy có mùi nhựa tổng hợp và rất gắt mũi. Cách 4: Dùng lực ở đầu ngón tay ấn vào da Nếu nhấn tay lên lớp da, sau đó thấy da trở về vị trí ban đầu chứng tỏ da đã có sự đàn hồi tối và cũng là da thật. Cách 5: Dùng nước làm ướt da Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da, sau vài giây bạn sẽ thấy nước sẽ lan rộng trên bề mặt. Da thật luôn hấp thụ độ ẩm tốt còn giả da thì không. Cách 6: Dùng lửa hơ qua da Bạn sẽ ngửi được mùi khét như mùi của tóc cháy khi đốt đối với da thật, còn da giả sẽ cho mùi nhựa cháy. Lưu ý: Khi da bị co rút lại sẽ không thể hồi lại được, nên cẩn thận khi dùng cách này nhé. Cách 7: Quan sát màu sắc của da Da giả sẽ có màu sáng hơn da thật vì được phủ nhựa. Da thật sẽ sẫm màu và bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệpthường không đẹp bằng da giả.


----------

